# Gamernotebook 15 Zoll



## Checkjack (23. April 2012)

Nachdem der Release von Diablo 3 jetzt näher rückt, steht der Kauf eines Notebooks ins Haus. Der ursprüngliche Plan war, damit möglichst lange zu warten, um Kepler und Ivybridge mitzunehmen.
Bedauerlicherweise scheinen die Grafikkartenhersteller ja enorme Probleme zu haben, vom Zulieferer die Chips zu bekommen. Da wird dann einfach die alte Generation umgelabelt, was ich als eine ziemliche Dreistigkeit empfinde.
Immerhin scheinen die Nvidia 6xxM Modelle dann Optimus zu beherrschen.
Ich bin mir durchaus über die Nachteile von derartigen Notebooks bewusst: Leistung, Lautstärke, Preis, Akkulaufzeit.
Dennoch gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit, da ich Möbilität brauche.

Angedacht waren: 15 Zoll 1080p Display matt, was quasi automatisch zu den Modellen von Schenker, Msi und die Pc Games Hardware Version von Medion führte. Grafikkarte Gtx 570M oder besser. 
                          Preis: 1300 Euro, mit Spielraum bei schlüssiger Argumentation. Sowohl nach Oben als auch nach Unten. 

Problematik: Beim Medion MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957) kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen, welche Festplatte und SSD verbaut wurden. Wäre 
                 hinsichtlich der Vergleichbarkeit mit den (teureren) Msi bzw Schenkernotebooks bzw. Hawkforce nicht schlecht.

                 Desweiteren hab ich gelesen, das es Ende April/ Anfang Mai eine neue Version von Medion geben soll. Sind da schon Details bekannt? Desweiteren soll Ati ja einen neuen Notebookchip diese Woche vorstellen, aber
                 Preis und Verfügbarkeit stehen in den Sterne.
                 Deadline ist quasi der 15 Mai, dann müsste ich das Ding haben. Selbstverständlich werden in Zukunft auch andere Titel gezockt, daher sollte die Grafikleistung möglichst hoch sein.

Für Ideen und Ratschläge bin ich gerne offen, ich hoffe jemand kann mir vielleicht etwas mehr Klarheit verschaffen. Derzeit wird es vermutlich auf das Medion hinauslaufen, wobei ich lieber die neue Version (vermute mal mit Optimus) hätte.


----------



## stadler5 (23. April 2012)

Notebook-Spezialist Hawkforce kündigt neues Upgrade-Programm "RE-BUILD" für Notebooks mit Sandy-Bridge-CPU an.

Link zum kompletten Artikel

News - Hawkforce RE-BUILD Aktion - Hawkforce kndigt Upgrade-Aktion fr Sandy-Bridge-Notebooks an auf notebookjournal.de

Wäre doch mal eine Alternative.


----------



## Checkjack (23. April 2012)

Ich hab leider keinen Teilespender, von daher besteht da keine Möglichkeit.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ONE Computer Shop bzw. XMX Gaming Shop. Vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um eine Firma handelt.
Preise scheinen ganz gut zu sein und ich kann zumindest den Hersteller der SSD wählen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie der Service ist.
Bei Notebookinfo.de hat das 15 Zoll Gerät ja eine recht gute Kritik bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. April 2012)

Wie wäre es denn hiermit ? mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Mit der GTX 675m und einem kleinen i7 und anderen Extras wäre man dann bei etwas über 1300. Die 675m hat aber glaube ich die Leistung einer 580m, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## hysterix (23. April 2012)

Im Medion ist eine Hitachi Festplatte verbaut die auch wirklich Klasse ist. Was für ne SSD kann ich nicht sagen hab das ohne SSD.
Also ich kann das X6819 nur empfhelen, läuft bei mir seit fast 6 Monaten ohne Probleme und hab die Open Beta dieses Wochenende gezockt also Diablo 3 und alles auf High und Full HD


----------



## stadler5 (23. April 2012)

Was auch nicht schlecht ist wäre das Luna  P150EM mit ner GTX675 (umgelabelte GTX580m) von Hawkforce kommst dann auch so auf 1300 rum und die Beleuchtete Tastatur isst auch gut.

Oder halt das Medion X6819 oder Gemeni 15 sind beide baugleich.


----------



## Checkjack (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich mir bei Hawkforce bzw Schenker die Notebooks konfiguriere, dann komme ich preislich doch in höhere Regionen. Wenn man die Ausstattung des PcGamesHardware Notebooks als Referenz nimmt, dann geht das eher in Richtung 1500 Euro.
Ich tendiere dazu, dass ich bis Anfang Mai warte.

Medion Erazer X6821: Gaming-Notebook mit Kepler-Grafikkarte und Ivy-Bridge?

In der Hoffnung, dass es wirklich dann erscheint und verfügbar ist.


----------



## stylezwieback (24. April 2012)

Also bis Montag reicht. Dann kommen die neuen CPUs bei den o.g. Shops.
Bei One solltest du den günstigsten Preis finden.
Das Medion wird fast baugleich zum One sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. April 2012)

Mit " One " kann ich mich nicht recht anfreunden, wenn man die Kunden schon so regelrecht verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 One Cube PC Core i7-2600K, 4x3.4Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x
Einen 2600*K* mit einem *H77* Board zu verkaufen   ist echt lächerlich und das ist mir bei denen schon sehr oft aufgefallen


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

XMX ist nicht schlecht, ich würde prinzipiell auf Ivy Bridge warten, im Gegensatz zum Desktop sind die mobilen Ivy Bridges das auch wert...


----------



## Checkjack (24. April 2012)

Die Meinungen über One sind teils katastrophal (wenn man mal Googel bemüht), bei Medion hab ich zumindest den Eindruck, dass es weitaus besser geworden ist und nicht mehr "nur Aldiniveau". Und sie sind hier per Supportforum erreichbar.
Ich schau mal, was sich bis Ende nächster Woche tut, denn Ivybridge und Graka mit Optimus sind gute Gründe noch ein wenig zu warten, das seh ich genauso.


----------



## hysterix (24. April 2012)

Den Mehrpreis is Ivy überhaupt nicht Wert zum gegnzug was es an minimaler Mehrleistung bringt.
Test: Intel Core i7-3720QM - Ivy Bridge goes mobile

Man kann getrost Ivy überspringen und Geld sparen.


----------



## xexecutor (25. April 2012)

ja medion....nur Treiberupdates sind ne Katastrophe...

Hab jetzt noch einen Medion Lappi von 2008. Medion würd ich mir persönlich nicht mehr holen. Treiberupdate miserabel und Lüfter ist selbst im IDLE hörbar und nervig !

Und bei mir muss ein Lapi / Desktop einfach leise sein !

aber wenn jemand einen guten Vorschlag hat für ein 15 Zoll am besten Matt mit einer Nvidia Karte und LEISE...immer her damit  (eigentlich solls für Diablo 3 sein bis max 1000€)


----------



## Sammla (25. April 2012)

Ob jetzt One Computer Shop, XMX oder sogar DevilTech... Konfiguriert man das entsprechende Notebook nach belieben kommt man mit i7, GTX675, Wirless Lan, Blu-Ray, 8GB Ram auf ~1300€...

Bis auf das Gehäuse ändert sich jetzt nicht viel. Bei DevilTech gibt es lediglich 2 Jahre Garantie 

DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 6700 #
One Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop
XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop


Über das Medion Erazer hört man sowohl viel positives als auch negatives. Von der Leistung her soll es überdurchschnittlich laufen, aber die Verarbeitung (Gerade die Tastatur und das Display!) sollen doch zu wünschen übrig lassen.. Mit einem der drei obigen Laptops scheinst du besser bedient zu sein, was die Qualität anbelangt.

Ansonsten ist auch das Erazer ok. Mal abgesehen von dem mieserabelen Medion Service!


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

nen Gamer Book mit das leise ist? Naja außer Asus G74 oder Alienware was ne ganze Ecke mehr kostet kenne ich nicht. Und das Medion ist im idle leise und auch hat sich bei Medion ne ganze Ecke getan seit 2008.



xexecutor schrieb:


> ja medion....nur Treiberupdates sind ne Katastrophe...
> 
> Hab jetzt noch einen Medion Lappi von 2008. Medion würd ich mir persönlich nicht mehr holen. Treiberupdate miserabel und Lüfter ist selbst im IDLE hörbar und nervig !
> 
> ...


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

Hast du das Medion? Das Display is sehr gut und das besagen auch die ganzen Tests. Das Gehäuse und Tasta is nix anderes wie bei Clevo und Co da es das selbe ist. Ich habe das Book seit 6 Monaten fast und bin begeistert. Und durchschnittliche Leistung? Keineswegs! Übrigens die geposteten Books oben sind die gleichen Gehäuse wie das Medion!! Und der Service ist bei DivelTech ,One und XMX auch nicht besser wenn man mal so die Berichte liest. HawkForce is da immer noch die beste Wahl.
Hier mal nen Test zum X6819 und da kann man klar raus lesen das das Book nen sehr gutes Display hat:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-medion-erazer-x6819-md97908-nkmj-1611

Zitat:
Fazit
Im Endeffekt zeigt  das Medion Erazer X6819 was in einem 15,6 Zoll Chassis realisierbar  ist. Eine umfangreiche Ausstattung sowie eine hohe Anwendungs- und  besonders Spieleleistung überragen. Häufiges Problem – eine zu schwache  Ausleuchtung des Displays – ist dem Medion Erazer X6819 fremd.  Ausleuchtung und Kontrast des matten FullHD Displays sind mehr als  überzeugend.



Sammla schrieb:


> Über das Medion Erazer hört man sowohl viel positives als auch negatives. Von der Leistung her soll es überdurchschnittlich laufen, aber die Verarbeitung (Gerade die Tastatur und das Display!) sollen doch zu wünschen übrig lassen.. Mit einem der drei obigen Laptops scheinst du besser bedient zu sein, was die Qualität anbelangt.
> 
> Ansonsten ist auch das Erazer ok. Mal abgesehen von dem mieserabelen Medion Service!


----------



## Alex555 (25. April 2012)

Alienware bietet kein 15" Gerät an  , die ASUS Books sind von der Kühlung her das beste, was man auf dem Markt bekommen kann. 
Vor allem in der Lautstärke kann kein anderer Hersteller mithalten. 
Ich würde dir vom Preis her das XMG P502 empfehlen, je nach benötigter Leistung mit oder ohne Upgrade auf die GTX 675M (=GTX580M umgelabelt) ASUS NBs sind leider außerhalb deines Preisbereichs, daher MYSN


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

das Book is auch super fürs Geld und der Service is ERSTE Sahne.
HawkForce - HawkForce Dragon P150HM DragonP150HM 1


----------



## Checkjack (25. April 2012)

Bei den Konfigurationen der anderen Shops komme ich auf weitaus höhere Preise. Also mit SSD 120/128 GB, 500 Gb HDD, I 7 Cpu, Win7 und BluRay Laufwerk.
Wie gesagt, ich hab die Ausstattung des Medion Notebook als Referenz genommen. Ich lande überall bei ca 1400-1500 Euro. 
Oder hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

Nö hast du nicht und BILLIGER wie Medion geht halt nicht. Ich sags dir nochmal, du wirst mit dem Medion zufrieden sein. Ich war damals auch soooo MEGA skeptisch und hab den Schritt gewagt und bereue es echt nicht.



Checkjack schrieb:


> Bei den Konfigurationen der anderen Shops komme ich auf weitaus höhere Preise. Also mit SSD 120/128 GB, 500 Gb HDD, I 7 Cpu, Win7 und BluRay Laufwerk.
> Wie gesagt, ich hab die Ausstattung des Medion Notebook als Referenz genommen. Ich lande überall bei ca 1400-1500 Euro.
> Oder hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## xexecutor (25. April 2012)

uih....dieses Erazer x6819 scheint echt nicht so schlecht zu sein laut Tests......

Hmm eigentlich wollte ich ja bei ca 1000€ bleiben ^^....argh

Mich würd aber schon jucken ob man diese Medion mit einer SSD nachrüsten kann

Da bin ich schon am überlegen...Kaum Schwachstellen ausser Akku. Aber wen juckt schon der Akku ^^...


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

Man kann im X6819 eine SSD OHNE Probleme nachrüsten, da noch nen Platz frei ist 
Zudem wie der Akku? Also meiner hält wenn ich nur Internet mache ca 5 Stunden  Mit DVD schauen sind es dann ca 3 Stunden. Da soll mal nen GamerBook nach machen ^^



xexecutor schrieb:


> uih....dieses Erazer x6819 scheint echt nicht so schlecht zu sein laut Tests......
> 
> Hmm eigentlich wollte ich ja bei ca 1000€ bleiben ^^....argh
> 
> ...


----------



## xexecutor (25. April 2012)

hmm aber wo ist der Haken ?.....

andere Books bekommt man bei der Konfiguration erst ab 1500+ z.b Asus G Serie


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

Dee Haken ist an der Sache das man nicht wirklich Treiber Updates bekommt von Medion, aber  ob graka oder chipsatz die bekommt man ja eh im Netz  Ansonsten der nächste Haken ist, keine beleuchtete Tastatur! 



xexecutor schrieb:


> hmm aber wo ist der Haken ?.....
> 
> andere Books bekommt man bei der Konfiguration erst ab 1500+ z.b Asus G Serie


----------



## xexecutor (25. April 2012)

Ja das mit den Treibern kenn ich ja bereits....das ist echt nicht so pralle :/


----------



## hysterix (26. April 2012)

Aber mich stört es nicht, die wichtigsten gibt es im Netz, habe bisher 0 Probleme was Treiber angeht 



xexecutor schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Treibern kenn ich ja bereits....das ist echt nicht so pralle :/


----------



## xexecutor (26. April 2012)

Inzwischen könnte ich für den Preis von 1000€ auch ein Asus G53SX bekommen...
[8 Gig Ram , GTX 560M und I7 CPU, Display Matt]

Ob da das Medion rankommt.....


----------



## hysterix (26. April 2012)

Ich sag mal so die GTX570 hat Mehrleistung und man kann sie super Ocen. Vom Display her nehmen die beiden sich nix. Was für ne CPU steckt im Asus?  Das  Asus ist leiser wie das Medion. Wenn das Asus Neu ist, denn is der Preis OK ist es gebraucht würde ich zum Medion greifen. Und auf deine Frage,ob das Medion an das Asus ran kommt: Von der Leistung is es besser wie das Asus,von der lAutstärke is das Asus halt besser und hat beleuchtete Tasta wenn man es unbedungt brauch 



xexecutor schrieb:


> Inzwischen könnte ich für den Preis von 1000€ auch ein Asus G53SX bekommen...
> [8 Gig Ram , GTX 560M und I7 CPU, Display Matt]
> 
> Ob da das Medion rankommt.....


----------



## xexecutor (29. April 2012)

Inzwischen muss ich sagen das es echt schwierig ist das passende Notebook für mich zu finden.

Es gibt einfach kein Modell was wirklich mal "vernünftig" ist.

Entweder sind die Nachteile: 

Zu Laut (viel zu viele Books sind zu Laut)
Zu klotzig (Asus G Reihe)
Spiegelnde oder schlechte Displays
Schlechte Verarbeitung

Bin jetzt sogar schon beim *Samsung RC530* gelandet und muss sagen das dieses Notebook mir sehr gut gefällt. Aber auch da ist wieder der Mangel die GT540 und das Display :/ (matt aber nicht so toll). Ansonsten bisher mein Favorit weil es einfach toll aussieht. Kein Spiegeln, kein nerviger Spiegelrand vom Gehäuse und es soll angeblich leise sein 

Ansonsten hab ich noch ein Auge auf das *Asus n55sf* geworfen welches ähnlich wie das Samsung ist allerdings mehr Leistung aber dafür wieder schlechte Tastatur.

Alles in allem gibt es kein Book ohne wirklich nervige Schwachstellen. Irgendwie sehr enttäuschend :/

PS: Rechtschreibung...ihr kennt das ja


----------



## hysterix (29. April 2012)

LOL du willst nen Gamer Book, aber es soll nicht zu laut sein und soll nicht zu fett sein? Denn biste aber falsch.
Mein X6819 is mir nicht zu laut, nen kumpel hat nen Desktop mit ner GTX560ti das Teil is lauter wie mein Book beim Gamen 
Und wenn du bei 1000 Euro bleiben willst denn schau mal hier:
http://www.haym.info/SHOP/index.php?artikelnr=2A25087


----------



## xexecutor (29. April 2012)

Hmm die Specs sind nicht schlecht...Mal nach Tests schauen.

Ist der Leise ^^ ?


----------



## hysterix (30. April 2012)

Tests gibt es von dem nicht und leise wird er auch nicht sein. Es is das gleiche Barbone wie MSI,Medion und Co hat.


----------



## xexecutor (30. April 2012)

Nee auf so einen Fön hab ich nicht so Lust...


----------



## stylezwieback (30. April 2012)

Das einzige leiser Gamer-Book ist das ASUS G75...
Alle anderen sind unter Last immer zwischen 45 - 49dB(A).
Die MSI Barebones genau wie die Clevo - Barebones und Alienware - Systeme.
Der Preis des G75 ist natürlich echt ne krasse Sache und deckt sich nicht mit deiner ~1000,- € Vorstellung.
Auch die Geräte mit GT Karten (also ohne X) sind nicht leiser.

Beim Zocken kann er doch föhnen  -  wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Checkjack (30. April 2012)

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH-Edition (MD 98069)

Najo, dass haut mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker. Nicht für 1399 Euro. Zumal ich auf eine 750 GB Festplatte verzichten könnte. Außerdem: "Artikel erscheint voraussichtlich bis zum 22.05.2012." 
Das wäre mir zu spät. Das is höchst bedauerlich, da habe ich irgendwie mehr erwartet.


----------



## hysterix (30. April 2012)

Find ich auch nichtr prickelnd das Book für den Preis. Mit dem X6819 haben sie bisher das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss.
Und das hier is im Grunde das X6819 und das für 1000 Euro knapp
haym.infotec - schernbergstrae 12 - 5550 radstadt





Checkjack schrieb:


> MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH-Edition (MD 98069)
> 
> Najo, dass haut mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker. Nicht für 1399 Euro. Zumal ich auf eine 750 GB Festplatte verzichten könnte. Außerdem: "Artikel erscheint voraussichtlich bis zum 22.05.2012."
> Das wäre mir zu spät. Das is höchst bedauerlich, da habe ich irgendwie mehr erwartet.


----------



## hysterix (30. April 2012)

Denn solltest du generell von Gamer Notebooks abstand nehmen und für 1000 Euro dir nen Desktop Silent System zusammen bauen.



xexecutor schrieb:


> Nee auf so einen Fön hab ich nicht so Lust...


----------



## Checkjack (30. April 2012)

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Devil 6700 #

Jemand ne Ahnung welche SSDs die verbauen? Sollen ja angeblich nen guten Ruf haben. Und ich bekomm sogar ne Gtx675M für unter 1400 Euro. Sofern ich Win7 von der Uni nehme.


----------



## hysterix (1. Mai 2012)

Einfach mal anrufen und fragen   Aber so nen super tollen Ruf haben die auch nicht, wenn du guten Service haben willst, solltest du dich bei HawkForce umsehen.



Checkjack schrieb:


> DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Devil 6700 #
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung welche SSDs die verbauen? Sollen ja angeblich nen guten Ruf haben. Und ich bekomm sogar ne Gtx675M für unter 1400 Euro. Sofern ich Win7 von der Uni nehme.


----------

